# Installation of Tivowebplus 2.0



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I have version 1.3.0 installed and would like to upgrade to 2.0. I tried the update module, but it fails. So I guess I have to do it manually.

(1) Is it necessary to first uninstall the old version? If so, how do i do that.
(2) What folder should I ftp the install file to?
(3) How do I run it?

Thanks for the help.

Knocka


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

I ran into similiar problems trying to upgrade to TWP 2.0. And the info is out there, just scattered around. You need to remove all traces of TWP 1.3.X. Mine was zippered which puts TWP in root. I was having problems with TWP 2.0 in /root so I installed in /var/hack and seem to be running well. I read the most recent release seems to have fixed the environment variable issue with being in root, so it might work. Assuming you can navigate, with Telnet, FTP. Here are the steps...

1) If it's running, 'Quit' TWP.
2) Telnet in and at bash:
rw (mount readwrite)
rm -rf /TivoWebPlus (assuming TWP is in root, remove TivoWebPlus)
3) delete config files in /var/TWP/config.
cd /var/TWP/config
ls (see what's in there. okay to delete all of them)
rm tivoweb.cfg
4) get the latest TWP from http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus
5) FTP it to (my suggestion) /var/hack
6) telnet to /var/hack and untar
cd /var/hack
tar xtar xvzf tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070313.tgz
cd TivoWebPlus
./tivoweb
ro
7) While your at it. Get the latest Hackman http://www.tivohackman.com/ (follow his instructions), and bufferhack
8) Don't forget to edit your rc.sysinit.author file in /etc/rc.d to start TWP in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus so it starts on reboot.

That's it.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I had success just putting the Tivo into RW from bash and then installing 2.0.

Worked just fine as I was having the errors aswell until I did that.


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

And if you don't want to leave your root in "rw" mode, you can add the line "export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP" in your author file. TWP 2.0 will then work with the root set to "ro". 

This was one of the options BTUx9 suggested and it worked great!!


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I followed th instructions to install TWP 2.0 as set forth above. I got an error when I tried the tar xtar xvzf tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070313.tgz. It only worked when I tried it without the "xtar" part.

I also edited the author file. When I tried to access TWP from a web page, I could not. It said the page as not found.

I then used telnet tried to start TWP manually. It returned an error saying an http server is already running. I still could not access TWP in browser.

Any help would be appreciated.

Knocka


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

Knocka said:


> I tried the update module, but it fails.
> Knocka


Did you put the Tivo into rw at bash before you tried the update module? The update module worked just fine for me.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I did not use the update module. I deleted the TivoWebPlus directory manually first, then ftp'd the tgz file and untarred it.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

1) check the log... if you don't have a line "Loading completed in ## seconds -- Accepting Connections" near the end, then it isn't running
2) "netstat -l" will tell you if anything is listening on *:www(port 80) or alternate


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

I upgraded by removing everything under TivoWebPlus and un-tarring the distribution back into that directory.

No problems for me.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Avenger said:


> Did you put the Tivo into rw at bash before you tried the update module? The update module worked just fine for me.


You don't need to telnet in and get bash, in TWP under the SysAdmin tab you can remount read only or read write.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

OK, let me see if I'm following this correctly.

Knocka says - "When I tried to access TWP from a web page, I could not. It said the page as not found. I then used telnet tried to start TWP manually. It returned an error saying an http server is already running. I still could not access TWP in browser."

Then Avenger says - "Did you put the Tivo into rw at bash before you tried the update module? "

To which JWThiers says - "You don't need to telnet in and get bash, in TWP under the SysAdmin tab you can remount read only or read write."

Hmmmm, gonna be pretty hard to access the SysAdmin tab when he can't get into TWP, which is his his basic problem anyway.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> OK, let me see if I'm following this correctly.
> 
> Knocka says - "When I tried to access TWP from a web page, I could not. It said the page as not found. I then used telnet tried to start TWP manually. It returned an error saying an http server is already running. I still could not access TWP in browser."
> 
> ...


but the OP's first line is: "I have version 1.3.0 installed and would like to upgrade to 2.0. I tried the update module, but it fails. So I guess I have to do it manually."
to which JWThiers' reply would have been very useful... just not at THIS point in the process (trying to be fair)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

It was meant as advice for those that hadn't lost access to twp yet and want to use the upgrade module obviously. You obviously need step by step instructions, so njust for you from now on I will be sure to be very explicite in the instructions. Press the enter key 2 times.

move the mouse so that the cursor on the screen is resting over Post Quick Reply". press the Left mouse button while the cursor is on "Post Quick Reply".


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> ....Press the enter key 2 times.
> 
> move the mouse so that the cursor on the screen is resting over Post Quick Reply". press the Left mouse button while the cursor is on "Post Quick Reply".


When I follow these "explicit instructions" I just get a Microsoft Internet Explorer box popping up that says "The message you have entered is too short. Please lenghtn your message to at least 1 characters."

So if I follow your instructions I would never get anything posted!  
Ohh, now I get it.  Nevermind.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Lol


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Am I supposed to have a line already in my author file for TWP? I used to have TWP in the root directory but was having problems so now I put it in /var/hack...I don't see anything in my author file referencing TWP...what do I need in the author file?


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

pdawg17 said:


> Am I supposed to have a line already in my author file for TWP? I used to have TWP in the root directory but was having problems so now I put it in /var/hack...I don't see anything in my author file referencing TWP...what do I need in the author file?


I'd guess

```
/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb start
```
would work.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think the 'start' attribute is necessary


----------

